# Rigid TP1300 planer



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

What is a good price for a used Rigid TP1300 planer? I know of one where they are asking $549. I think that's way overpriced for a 2 blade planer. Am I missing something that makes it more valuable? 

I could get the Dewalt DW735 3 blade, dual speed planer new for just a tiny bit more.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> What is a good price for a used Rigid TP1300 planer? I know of one where they are asking $549. I think that's way overpriced for a 2 blade planer. Am I missing something that makes it more valuable?
> 
> I could get the Dewalt DW735 3 blade, dual speed planer new for just a tiny bit more.


You're not missing anything. IMHO, $150+/- is a fair price for that unit in good operating condition. I have one myself. If it's gray colored, it carries a lifetime guaranty against manufacturing defects, regardless of ownership.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

thanks! I kind of thought that but was surprised by the price. There was a voice in my head going "Move along, nothing to see here".


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

PhilBa said:


> What is a good price for a used Rigid TP1300 planer? I know of one where they are asking $549. I think that's way overpriced for a 2 blade planer. Am I missing something that makes it more valuable?
> 
> I could get the Dewalt DW735 3 blade, dual speed planer new for just a tiny bit more.


it is very over priced, you can get a new one at home depot i have that one for yrs now , no problum at all check HD The Ridgid TP1300LS is a very capable thickness planer for woodworking shops. It has the power and quality of cut we need but with a street price of $369.00, the Ridgid TP1300LS is also easy on the budget. Factor in the free extra set of knives, plus the included stand and this deal gets better yet. 

If you need a thickness planer, the full set of features, quality construction, solid performance and attractive price should make the Ridgid TP1300LS a must-see tool.

The Ridgid TP1300LS is available at Home Depot stores nationwide. To visit the Home Depot web site – http://www.homedepot.com/s/thickness+planer?NCNI-5


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks, del. I think the TP1300 was discontinued about 4 years ago. The TP1300LS just included the legs. The replacement looks to be the R4331. which is $369 at HomeDespot. I'm still thinking if I buy new, I'll get the DW735 as people seem very very happy with that one. However, if that TP1300 was less than $200, then I'd be there. I'm in no rush though. Good things come to he who waits.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 19, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> Thanks, del. I think the TP1300 was discontinued about 4 years ago. The TP1300LS just included the legs. The replacement looks to be the R4331. which is $369 at HomeDespot. I'm still thinking if I buy new, I'll get the DW735 as people seem very very happy with that one. However, if that TP1300 was less than $200, then I'd be there. I'm in no rush though. Good things come to he who waits.


Hey PhilBa,
I was looking at that same model planer. There's one somewhat close to you on craigslist if you are in Seattle.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/tls/4596269571.html

I'm in Tacoma and with the money I'd spend on gas and the aggravation of sitting in traffic  I'd rather pass it off to someone closer.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

FWIW, the linked 1300 is an older gray model that carries a lifetime guaranty against manufacturing defects regardless of ownership. what that's worth on a tool that's approx. 12 years old is up to a buyer, but it's better than a kick in the a$$.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, good thing I passed that other TP1300 by. We now have a real world data point - found a used TP1300 on CL. The guy wanted $175 but settled for 140. It's pretty clean the knives are sharp enough for now. It seems to work well though needs a bit of roller cleaning. I'll keep it until I can get a steal on a Dewalt 735 or better.


----------

